# Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos....



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Found these pics ,Enjoy...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

thats.... 
one of the dumbest things i've seen lately. by far.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_thats.... 
one of the dumbest things i've seen lately. by far. 









that bumper looks like arse too, good thing he has the "R" stickers on the side


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

it was cool till the bumper and R sticker


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

I guess it does have shock factor.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Which setup is the current one? The one with the smoke or the first pic?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

looks pretty well done to me. Awesome pipe work, great routing, clean looking.
The bumper is his taste, and is not extrememly repulsive. The "R" is just part of the logo of the company. And I believe ".:R" is the racing division of VW so, its not like it says "TypeR".
The only way it would be dumb in my mind, is if the motor is not ready for that much CFM.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_looks pretty well done to me. Awesome pipe work, great routing, clean looking.
The bumper is his taste, and is not extrememly repulsive. The "R" is just part of the logo of the company. And I believe ".:R" is the racing division of VW so, its not like it says "TypeR".
The only way it would be dumb in my mind, is if the motor is not ready for that much CFM.









The "R" looks a bit too Civic CX Type R for me, i guess that boils down to the logo.
I like how there is a rough transition between the square corrado bumper, opaque turn & fog lights and the MKII headlights (crystal clear) which are round, makes the car look shocking for sure.
I'm well aware of the .:R32 etc. but thanks for sheading light on the subjetc


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

you guys are gay its a twin turbo 16v







and all you guys can talk about is its sticker grow up.


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAMgolf* »_you guys are gay its a twin turbo 16v







and all you guys can talk about is its sticker grow up.

lol


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (ghettobillgates)*

R is for racing









twin turbo 16v is also for racing


----------



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

that wheel welllooks so freaking fake, he must have air ride on that ish


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (Wizard-of-OD)*

so is that an intercooler or airbox?
edit kinda looks like a huge K&N filter










_Modified by Brake_Dust at 9:49 PM 12-15-2004_


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (Wizard-of-OD)*

That thing can probably smoke every car in this forum








Nice car and setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Give props to something pretty f-ing cool


_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 7:05 PM 12-15-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_That thing can probably smoke every car in this forum










I doubt that


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_

I like how there is a rough transition between the square corrado bumper, opaque turn & fog lights and the MKII headlights (crystal clear) which are round, makes the car look shocking for sure.
I'm well aware of the .:R32 etc. but thanks for sheading light on the subjetc










Would you like to tell all the A2 guys with single rounds, that their round setup contradicts the A2 squarness, and the rectangular blinkers in their bumpers also?
Styling is one thing. Some people have different tastes. If this thing performs at least as well as most single turbo 16vs, then I would call it an amazing setup. Why? well it performs, and is different. 
Killas, is deffinately going to be much much faster, but his is an all out race car. This is a show car by most aspects. Or for the picture, it was in show trim.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the thing ont he elft is the airbox he clearly has a big fmic down there somewhere cause the boost pipes go down near the bumper then up again into the intake


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't see anything wrong with the setup. Looks like two K03s. If the guy does all his own fabrication, then this is probably an inexpensive setup for him to build. 
I respect whoever built the car.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Probably will get him a feature in PVW...so dumb or not,he still has a huge shock factor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, cause ALL the cars featured in PVW have been worthy of a feature







. Magazine features don't make it right, or technically correct...just inspires more people to build more dumb show cars














.
Not pointing at anyone, just venting my opinion on the subject.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

16v twin turbo is a stupid idea from the get go... 
"for racing" hahahaha lets see an actual 4 cylinder twin turbo race car. 
*is patiently waiting for a picture of a twin turbo 4 cylinder race car*


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_16v twin turbo is a stupid idea from the get go... 
"for racing" hahahaha lets see an actual 4 cylinder twin turbo race car. 
*is patiently waiting for a picture of a twin turbo 4 cylinder race car* 

haha i would like to see one aswell


----------



## mattw (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

wouldn't two k03 units flow about the same as one "real" turbo? Or would it be way too much airflow for the 16V to move. 
I know there are better, more economical, and smarter ways to do it, but it is still interesting to think about what would happen with the twin tiny turbos versus a larger single unit. Anybody know how to calculate the flow?


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mattw)*

what a bunch of haters...
guess the guy should of went cookie cutter 1.8t for you boys to accept him.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (mattw)*

Man i give mad props to that guy , his car is sweet . I mean a twin turbo 16v thats crazy its gotta rip. And who cares about the bumper at least hes using one from another vw i have seen a few jettas with honda or dsm snow plows on the front , now that is ugly, i see nothing a matter with that car. I am interested to see some specs on it.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*

I know!We could put a Gladder on it.Then it would be tripple charged








Two 150hp turbps and a 150hp charger = 450hp


----------



## vduban474 (May 8, 2004)

The dude can obviously fab so i give him major props for that! What if he was givin those turbs or just had em lyin around and he wanted to do something different. Yeah they could be doing the same thing as one spec sized single turbo, but hey it's different and it says that dude has skills under that hood. Those rich european kids love to rice there cars and they don't really have a lot of civics and stuff in IRL or England they have v dubs. LOL


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm digging the air box in the first two pictures. It's different. I don't know how it would fare in the rain.... but it's still pretty nifty.


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (CrazyMonkey)*

I give it props!
If everyone who ran their mouths here had even half of the skillz that went into this amount of one off work. their would be no more options avaiable to be diffrent!
I just love to read how others spout off about thinking outside the box
JP.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (fshowcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fshowcarz* »_what a bunch of haters...
guess the guy should of went cookie cutter 1.8t for you boys to accept him.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No, just should have done something that makes sense from a physics/thermodynamics perspective. Twin turbos on a 4cyl is widely considered to be pure showboating and offers no advantage (probably a disadvantage) over a properly chosen single. 
Engines with more cylinders &/or multiple banks are a different story.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
No, just should have done something that makes sense from a physics/thermodynamics perspective. Twin turbos on a 4cyl is widely considered to be pure showboating and offers no advantage (probably a disadvantage) over a properly chosen single. 
Engines with more cylinders &/or multiple banks are a different story. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The corrado bumper in no way suits the car at all, and neither do the louvers on that bumper etc. Round headlights are fine, but that is an abomination of a MKII.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

one word - blocky


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*

The front bumper is a Reiger GTB from a corrado. It doesn't quite match the body styling of any older VW. Twin turbo on a 16v sounds good, but not a must do for anyone. Gotta give that guy props for making it happen though. 
CC


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoCody)*

So if he was to do it a different way...having a smaller turbo spool a bigger turbo...what do ya think?


----------



## mattw (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_So if he was to do it a different way...having a smaller turbo spool a bigger turbo...what do ya think?

Yeah, I wonder how that would work, too. Since so many of you know so much about the physics of airflow and thermodynamics, why not fill us lay-folk in on what would happen when this guy runs his twin k03 setup. Would there be enough exhaust velocity to spin both of them? Would it not start to build good boost until 5000 rpm? 
If there are so many "cons" to the idea, let's hear the specifics!!


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_Styling is one thing. Some people have different tastes. If this thing performs at least as well as most single turbo 16vs, then I would call it an amazing setup. Why? well it performs, and is different. 
Killas, is deffinately going to be much much faster, but his is an all out race car. This is a show car by most aspects. Or for the picture, it was in show trim.


There are much better ways to turbo a 16v and consider it a full show car.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Justinian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinian* »_

There are much better ways to turbo a 16v and consider it a full show car.










Very true, I saw your car at great cdn in Canada (vancouver) last summer, very nice car, good turbo, and the guys that do your work are very good too. I've talked to them a few times re: turbos etc.
Nice car, nice styling, nice period (the white car^) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clay


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo 16V - Yes that Means 2 Turbos.... (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_I give it props!
If everyone who ran their mouths here had even half of the skillz that went into this amount of one off work. their would be no more options avaiable to be diffrent!
I just love to read how others spout off about thinking outside the box
JP.


If you are refering to me,I assure you I can build circles around this guy.
As far as the acutal functionality goes,two cylinders cannot properly spool a turbo because the flow will not be constant.Its going to add to your spool time and generally not be as good as a single turbo.
Now take a look behind the motor.Can you see that fu(kshow of plumbing?Are you serious?It would fail as a performance car and looks like ass.


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Very true, I saw your car at great cdn in Canada (vancouver) last summer, very nice car, good turbo, and the guys that do your work are very good too. I've talked to them a few times re: turbos etc.
Nice car, nice styling, nice period (the white car^) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clay

I appreciate the comments, but JettaT is actually the owner. My boltbucket isn't nearly as shiny:


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Justinian)*

Hey thanks for the nice comments on my car. I really like the car in the first post in the thread I think it is a cool Idea and different. If we all built the same setup with the same turbo etc etc etc then the world would be a boring place.
here is another pic slightly more up to date.


----------



## 90hpgolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I think it is a cool Idea and different. If we all built the same setup with the same turbo etc etc etc then the world would be a boring place.

exactly.....isnt that what the show scene is all about? creating something unique...different? so what if its not as completely efficient as a single turbo, it looks cool, probably wins shows, and would still smoke 9/10ths of the cars on here, including mine.








his car also reminds me of the tri-turbo VR golf TRUCK that was touring with sportcompact.ca, or the TWIN turbo MK4 gti that was right along side it.
its vehicles like those that make going to a show worthwhile....who wants to pay 10 bucks to see a single turbo 16V when i can walk down the street and see one 

_Modified by 90hpgolf at 7:44 PM 12-18-2004_


_Modified by 90hpgolf at 7:49 PM 12-18-2004_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90hpgolf* »_
exactly.....isnt that what the show scene is all about? creating something unique...different? so what if its not as completely efficient as a single turbo, it looks cool, probably wins shows, and would still smoke 9/10ths of the cars on here, including mine.








his car also reminds me of the tri-turbo VR golf TRUCK that was touring with sportcompact.ca, or the TWIN turbo MK4 gti that was right along side it.
its vehicles like those that make going to a show worthwhile....who wants to pay 10 bucks to see a single turbo 16V when i can walk down the street and see one 


Well, I prefer not to waste money on carshows that highlight cars that make no sense. I'd rather go talk to that guy with the 16v turbo down the street too. Most times, the cars with the highest amount of USEFUL innovation don't go to the shows...but the sheep don't get that part







.


----------



## 90hpgolf (Feb 13, 2004)

useful? you wouldnt understand useful until you saw the VR truck put all THREE turbos to good use, putting more than 300 horses to the wheels. in order to put something (or 3 things) together like that reliably, youve gotta have some sort of USEFUL knowledge. not just anybody can install 3 turbos in a vehicle, and drive it over 1500 km's to the shows. who wants the same boring set-up that the guy down the street is running? why is everybody always trying to go bigger and better? isnt that what the aftermarket parts world is all about?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"If you are refering to me,I assure you I can build circles around this guy.
As far as the acutal functionality goes,two cylinders cannot properly spool a turbo because the flow will not be constant." 
i agree i would have no problem building that ****. 
as for 2 cylinders actually yoru off base with that one, thats actually how divided tang (single turbo) housings work... you try to get big pulses, instead of an even flow... the impact of pulses spools quicker then the flow alone. 
The twins will still spool slower with there added rotational inertia though. 

"useful? you wouldnt understand useful until you saw the VR truck put all THREE turbos to good use, putting more than 300 horses to the wheels." 
three turbos and 300whp on a vr6 is lame, i'm sorry.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_as for 2 cylinders actually yoru off base with that one, thats actually how divided tang (single turbo) housings work... you try to get big pulses, instead of an even flow... the impact of pulses spools quicker then the flow alone. 


The pressures wouldn't be constant on a set up like this unitl higher rpm.The shsft acceleratin and slowing would also hurt spool.Divided tangs will have something working on the shaft all the time.Its kinda the same though.
Either way though.it does make up for a small ***** though.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90hpgolf* »_useful? you wouldnt understand useful until you saw the VR truck put all THREE turbos to good use, putting more than 300 horses to the wheels. in order to put something (or 3 things) together like that reliably, youve gotta have some sort of USEFUL knowledge. not just anybody can install 3 turbos in a vehicle, and drive it over 1500 km's to the shows. who wants the same boring set-up that the guy down the street is running? why is everybody always trying to go bigger and better? isnt that what the aftermarket parts world is all about?

LOL! Dude...the triple turbo VR is the most useless thing ever. I've seen it up close MANY MANY times since I live close enough to go to Montreal on a weekly basis. I would like to see how you figure three K03 turbos (about the size of a small cookie) can be efficient on a motor that size? Sure there is one for every two cylinders, but man...hot air is hot air. Three small turbos are nowhere near as efficient as one properly matched unit. Not to mention that 300whp on a turbo VR is ASS







.
I hate to be the bearer of bad news man but pretty much anyone who can weld can make a manifold that fits three turbos, and EVERYONE can run piping. That is what you call useful knowledge? Must be pretty easy to rip people off in your part of the world man. I'd love to have a shop out there then, I'd be RICH.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90hpgolf* »_useful? you wouldnt understand useful until you saw the VR truck put all THREE turbos to good use, putting more than 300 horses to the wheels. in order to put something (or 3 things) together like that reliably, youve gotta have some sort of USEFUL knowledge. not just anybody can install 3 turbos in a vehicle, and drive it over 1500 km's to the shows. who wants the same boring set-up that the guy down the street is running? why is everybody always trying to go bigger and better? isnt that what the aftermarket parts world is all about?

Give credit where it is due guys....
Back onto the topic,its clear these guys are going for shock faster as well as quick spooling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would imagine This Twin turbo and the other Triple Turbo engine are out of breathe very quickley but hey I dont see any of us in magazines yet so.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
The pressures wouldn't be constant on a set up like this unitl higher rpm.The shsft acceleratin and slowing would also hurt spool.Divided tangs will have something working on the shaft all the time.Its kinda the same though.
Either way though.it does make up for a small ***** though.

There was a local guy that put together a junkyard twin turbo setup in his (I believe) CRX . He had a single turbo in it before, and at the same boost level, they both put down similar numbers with similar torque curves. I believe the twins had a _slightly_ fatter curve, but not worth the extra effort and maintenance, IMO. He basically did it as an experiment and parted it out within a couple of weeks. I don't remember what turbos he had for the single or twin setup


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Give credit where it is due guys....
Back onto the topic,its clear these guys are going for shock faster as well as quick spooling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would imagine This Twin turbo and the other Triple Turbo engine are out of breathe very quickley but hey I dont see any of us in magazines yet so.









Who cares about magazines! Build it to drive it or don't build it at all. Its not like you build a car like you try out for the football team...
You mean to tell me that you would accept the idea of everyone saying that the inventor of a triple turbo VR is SMARTER than someone trained as an engineer just because he got in a magazine??!!? (BTW, the owner of that MkIII Truck is not an engineer)
It doesn't take brains to do something unique...but it sure does to make something efficient.


_Modified by B4S at 8:52 PM 12-19-2004_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I would imagine This Twin turbo and the other Triple Turbo engine are out of breathe very quickley but hey I dont see any of us in magazines yet so.









Actually that wouldn't exactly be true.I did alot of the work that was featured in PVW and eurotuner.


























_Modified by KOOTER at 9:11 PM 12-19-2004_


----------



## 90hpgolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Its not like you build a car like you try out for the football team...

what the frig does this have to do with trying out for a football team? great comparison

_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_You mean to tell me that you would accept the idea of everyone saying that the inventor of a triple turbo VR is SMARTER than someone trained as an engineer just because he got in a magazine??!!? (BTW, the owner of that MkIII Truck is not an engineer)

1. nobody said that he was smarter than an engineer
2. who cares if hes an engineer or not, a tri-turbo VR is friggin cool 


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_It doesn't take brains to do something unique...but it sure does to make something efficient.

youre right..it doesnt take brains to do something unique, thats why EVERYBODY can put together a triple turbo VR. you build me one, and you win. 
and back to efficiency...this car has to be efficient to be a daily driver. if not, he would be replacing engines on a regular basis. 
and i like how when i said OVER 300hp, people automatically assume i meant 300hp, not 301, not 302...i said over 300 because i believe this guy said he was putting out close to 375, but i wasnt sure, so i played it safe....sorry


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"The shsft acceleratin and slowing would also hurt spool." 
thats what i meant when i said the increase in rotational inertia will slow the spool. 
"youre right..it doesnt take brains to do something unique, thats why EVERYBODY can put together a triple turbo VR. you build me one, and you win. " 
pay me, or any other fabricator on here enough, and you will get a tri turbo vr6. 
"this car has to be efficient to be a daily driver. if not, he would be replacing engines on a regular basis." 
hahaha


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*


_Quote »_youre right..it doesnt take brains to do something unique, thats why EVERYBODY can put together a triple turbo VR. you build me one, and you win. 
and back to efficiency...this car has to be efficient to be a daily driver. if not, he would be replacing engines on a regular basis. 


Actually kid, none of my post was aimed at you, so stay out of it. Wizard-of-OD is just obsessed with getting into the magazines and I was ribbing him about it







. Second, efficiency has nothing to do with daily driven. I could drive a VR6 with a tiny GT15 on it all day long without it exploding...but would it be good at making power? No. When I talk about efficiency I refer to the setup's ability to make power without making heat, or creating situations where detonation is likely to happen. Volumetric efficiency, CFMs, etc...that sort of thing. In fact, you could daily drive a car with intake air temps as high as you wanted and it would still be ok...but the minute you got on the gas, the fact that there were problems would be fairly visible. Just cause you happen to be impressed with someone driving 1500km to a show in a car does not make it efficient or good. Just makes you impressionable. If I wanted to make a tri-turbo VR I could, and I would show it to you...but why would I want to throw money down the tubes? Ain't interested.
As for the football analogy, its perfectly applicable. What do you do to try out for football? You train and build yourself into a football playing machine and hit the tryouts. So if someone were to build themselves a setup that was physically impressive, but not too smart, then what do you think would happen when the mags saw it? Bingo...feature. In fact, if you were to put a car with a 500whp/single turbo setup beside a car with a 300whp/triple turbo setup...guess which one would get the feature. Ten bucks says it would not be the fast one.


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*



fast_a2_20vthats what i meant when i said the increase in rotational inertia will slow the spool.
[/QUOTE said:


> Why do you think 2 turbos will have a higher "rotational inertia"? I think the thing to be taken into consideration is the "moment of interia". For a cylinder (the closest approximation of the two wheels joined by a shaft), the moment of inertia is a function of the SQUARE of the radius of the wheels. I am pretty sure this fact alone would make the sum of the moments of inertia of BOTH smaller turbos would be smaller than the large one. That being said, I think twin turbos on a 4 cylinder is stupid for many reasons. I think it *can* work, but to make it work well is far more difficult and expensive than a single larger turbo.
> http://scienceworld.wolfram.co....html


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (90hpgolf)*

This arguement takes place everytime someone posts a TT set up.
If u want a outright drag car,u aint going to use 2x K03's infact 4x or even 24 ko3 wont do anything,so it seems fairly obvious that this guy didnt build this car with any intention of winning any races,he propably build it,because the less knowledgable will be impressed with all that piping and stuff,which some people are or it wouldnt have been posted,we all know some people are impressed with stuff like that why people(companies)do it
The rieger bumper was available for mk2 Golf,and came with the Corrado fogs,but should be fitted with one of the biggest bodykits know to man,so maybe this is reason it looks a bit odd(the full kit look odd too)
Mag features,people build cars with a cheque book and at a company famous in PVW,then there just about guaretneed a feature,where the skill in that,a lot of the cars are like that,and if they aint cheque book built there company built so just about 90% of there car are like that,so if u want a feature u can buy one easily no skills needed.
And believe it or not we actually get Honda's over here in the UK(to the guy who posted we didnt)and we have same types welding plastic all over them(we call them A "R" se Type)


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"For a cylinder (the closest approximation of the two wheels joined by a shaft), the moment of inertia is a function of the SQUARE of the radius of the wheels." 

that is an absolutely horrible approximation... its not even close! You would be better to treat the shaft as its own cylinder and then use parrallel axis theorum and simulate the wheels as point masses part way out to there ouder radius, but even that is a long shot. 
You don't have to link me to how physics works, smart ass. 
Even IF the rotational inertia was close, you still have twice the frictional losses. (well maybe not twice because the larger turbo will have larger bearings, greater normal forces etc, but, damn near close to twice)


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_"For a cylinder (the closest approximation of the two wheels joined by a shaft), the moment of inertia is a function of the SQUARE of the radius of the wheels." 

that is an absolutely horrible approximation... its not even close! You would be better to treat the shaft as its own cylinder and then use parrallel axis theorum and simulate the wheels as point masses part way out to there ouder radius, but even that is a long shot. 
You don't have to link me to how physics works, smart ass. 

Even IF the rotational inertia was close, you still have twice the frictional losses. (well maybe not twice because the larger turbo will have larger bearings, greater normal forces etc, but, damn near close to twice) 


I don't think it is a horrible approximation. If you want to make it better, simply consider each wheel as a cylinder and add up the moment of inertia of all 4 wheels individually. I am not trying to start a fight here, but I bet the smaller turbos have a smaller moment of inertia. Yes, more frictional losses and other problems, I simply said the total moment of inertia was lower, and it probably is.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

the wheels are not cylinders lol! 
the vanes are much thicker near the base, the majority of weight is in the center hub. go cut one in half if you'd like.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_but I bet the smaller turbos have a smaller moment of inertia. 

They may, or may not. It really depends on what two types of turbos are being compared.
If you compare two 40 trim T3s with a single 60 trim T3, the pair of 40s will probably have about double the moment of inertia -- AFAIK the two turbos share the same basic wheel -- the inducer diameter is smaller on the 40 trim, but the exducer diameter is the same between the two. 
The other very important thing to consider is what the shaft speed is for the two turbos to produce a given boost amount. This can vary pretty dramatically from one type of turbo to another -- and as I'm sure you know, the energy stored in a rotating body is proportional to the square of the rotational speed.
-Steve


----------



## guygti22 (Oct 18, 2004)

i like it, that is pretty bad a**!!
i think you have alot of jealous people in here, that have no cash to do there own creation!
looks good!!!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"i think you have alot of jealous people in here, that have no cash to do there own creation!" 
aaaahahaha. i dunno who your refering two but i could have built that guys twin k03 setup a handful of times for what i spent on mine.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

neat set up


_Modified by kilmer420 at 4:47 PM 12-20-2004_


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

its funny to see the difference in opinions on this car compared to when i said i may do it on my car... when i posted a topic 20v twin turbo i got a lot of go for it comments and very little ahh thats crap twins on a 4cyl suck yadda yadda.. i get everyones point but how else do you get someone to do this







for a 4cyl these days.. ko3's spool extremely fast and with very little combustion.. if you do not belive me drive to jersey where i will take you for a ride in my corrado no n75 valve crap on this.. when i was having ignition problems and it wasnt firing the turbo was still spooling WITH NO COMBUSTION. goin down the highway sounds like turbo diesel cuz its always screamin.. not makin boost just spinnin like hell all the time.. why 2cyl couldnt do that is beyond me.. another thing.. i can make 10lbs of boost without goin past 1/4 throttle


----------



## JoebobVW (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (GoKart_16v)*

It's different people don't like change. I'm not sure my post count is low but wouldn't that set up be a little more efficent 2 small turbos less lag same amount of boost. Like each set at 8psi. Either way thats some nice fab work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (JoebobVW)*

NO that's BS spooling isn't a problem on a four cylinder it's inefficient and that's why car companies usually dont make twin turbo cars anymore. They do it to get rid of any boost lag. But even high boost cars are in full boost all the time after first gear (when racing), for street driving, it would have a small benefit. But I challenge you to find very many twin turbo supra or skyline racecars (gee I wonder why they CONVERT to single turbo when their car came with two??)


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

If you build a show car,it should be clean and without all the extra stuff(less is more).Like this.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_KOOTER you built that car right?Any idea where I can get those Injector connectors?

I did alot of the work on that car.I belive those are stock AEB injector plugs.When the car was built I had to build that harness out of a chopped up harness that was already pre butchered when we got it.I then had to chop it in half and lengthen it 2.5' to fit through the frame rail







I probably have 100hrs into the wire harness on that car with the mixing of 3 diferent cars and AC and power windows and all that crap.
I alos did the FAB work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I can probably get you some bosch style injector plugs if you need them.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I could really turn it into a goat rodeo if you like








I will see what I can do.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

gay or not its got some time and work put in to it. everyone knows single turbos perform better on smaller motors and in most cases but it wasnt meant to be a super car, just something different. 

and yeah im not fond of the front bumper either but im sure hes got some trophys to show for it..


----------



## ensone (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (corradokyd)*









is that big shiny box an intercooler?
got any links for that exact one?
similar would be good 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## streetracermtb (Dec 26, 2004)

for a subie but still drool material. too bad its more for looks


----------



## TSRgeneral (Sep 27, 2004)

waht. what... im confused.. if you check picture one and two, against picture 3.. its not the same pipe routing... and theres only one airfilter on picture one and two.... and 2 on picture 3...
please claerify


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I know it's hard to imagine,but sometimes people change things.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I was thinking that too...but since the thread is three pages long I just figured not to ask since it had (probably) been mentioned already...
But has it?
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_I know it's hard to imagine,but sometimes people change things.

Agreed,
But it looks like the exact same location (grass) in the pics...
Later,


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

Isn't the guy running his waterlines all stuffed up? same line runs in and out one turbo (no flow)
look:


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (Mike GP)*

They are separate lines. Stare at it for a minute and you can see. I thought they were going to the same hose at first too.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well, dayum... if TWO turbos are good, FOUR TURBOS must be even better. I can't believe no one has thought of it! ITCs... Individual Turbo-Chargers... kinda like ITBs only better!







BWAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_16v twin turbo is a stupid idea from the get go... 
"for racing" hahahaha lets see an actual 4 cylinder twin turbo race car. 
*is patiently waiting for a picture of a twin turbo 4 cylinder race car* 

Agreed with the "being stupid" but here's one...








DRT's twin turbo 9sec civic, no need for that though, a friend of mine has a daily driven single turbo civic, full leather interior too...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

lol... 
i got owned
oh well, our local civics are going 9's on single turbos without having to be a hotrod class car








full glass etc etc


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

yeah, but DRT's car didnt do it this year... anyway, did you read what i said about my friend's B20 Vtec going 9's with full leather interior, stereo and full glass?








Car's a F'ken beast lol
Paul


----------



## TCASON (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (ensone)*

Contact,( JettaT) he can give you all the info on that water-air intercooler. he owns the car.


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (BUNNYLOVE)*

AH, helps when you look a bit better, thanks
Mike
_Quote, originally posted by *BUNNYLOVE* »_They are separate lines. Stare at it for a minute and you can see. I thought they were going to the same hose at first too.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (GoKart_16v)*

I dont know why he just didnt put a bigger turbo on it? Imean two cylInders pushing a turbo.







If it were a vr6 (3 cylinders) that would be reasonable. I just think it is pointless for the way to go. i mean where would it spool with two cylinders pushing it? 4,000rpm?
As for the looks .... Its sick!!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Wasnt there a dodge 1l with a turbo back in the day? Is it the fact that this guy only has a small displacement for each turbo, or that its a 4cyl? I love all the fabricators in here that claim they can make it. Fine, why dont you prove how good you are? I will pay for the parts, you make me a TT manifold for a 1.8t A2.
Twin Ko4s please.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_Wasnt there a dodge 1l with a turbo back in the day? Is it the fact that this guy only has a small displacement for each turbo, or that its a 4cyl? I love all the fabricators in here that claim they can make it. Fine, why dont you prove how good you are? I will pay for the parts, you make me a TT manifold for a 1.8t A2.
Twin Ko4s please.

It has alot to do with the pulses of air as well.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

yeah but a split tang would solve a lot of the problems that would necessitate you needing two turbos anyways


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

Besides the point of the tt 16v. You guys have to admit... Its pretty SICK!....... I have never seen one before. But then I am only 18.







And havent been the Vw world for that long.. Even tho My Pa worked on them while I was growing up. I think its sick.. No matter if it has two cylinders pushing one turbo....


----------

